# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  2011 NAMM - get together!

## Tim C.

Hello Cafe community!
I'll be attending my first NAMM show next week in Anaheim, and would love to meet some of you if you'll be there, just say Hi and generally geek out on mandolins.  So, who's going, and if you've been there before what can I expect?  I'll be on duty a bit in the Santa Cruz Guitar booth, and doing one show on the showcase stage with the mighty Eric Skye, who plays an enlarged, single-chorus, 6-string mandolin tuned to EADGBE.  Other than that, I'm psyched to hang with you all.
Tim

----------


## Spruce

> So, who's going, and if you've been there before what can I expect?


Shear unadulterated insanity....   :Disbelief: 

We had a little mando meetup last year, with a Northfield getting tossed around, but I haven't heard of anything this year...

Bring your impromptu hat, as interesting things happen _very_ quickly...

----------


## sunburst

> Shear unadulterated insanity....


More specifically, many drum sets, electric guitars, light shows, smoke machines, throngs of people, all going full blast at the same time in a huge enclosed space! The main differences I saw between the Nashville NAMM and the Anaheim NAMM were the weather and the fashions.
Have fun!

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Well, I won't be there, but one of my guitars will!  The NAMM Museum of Making Music is putting on a display of independent luthiers work.  I think Rick Turner had a big hand in this.  Last count was 44 instruments on display.  If you are going, mine is a 12 fret 000 sunburst.  Take a photo and post it for me if you get the opportunity!  Maybe there will be some mandolins as well.
Lynn

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'll be there.

----------


## Marcus CA

I'm going for my first time, too.  Can't wait!  I was sorry to see that Weber won't be there, but Breedlove, Collings, and Gibson will be.  For those of you who have gone before, are there any other booths of mando-interest to check out?  Tim, will SCGC be bringing one of their mandocellos?

----------


## MandoNicity

Hey Tim!  You and Brian both need to join your partner in crime and join him on the East Coast in March, so I can hear you all live
 :Wink: 


JR!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Camera in tote. Weighing in here and on my Facebook page with in the trenches pictures.

----------


## Spruce

> Camera in tote.


Same here...
Will snap pics of any mando-related sizzling stuff...
And the Collings ukes...   :Wink:

----------


## Tim C.

Cool, I'm glad a few of us will be there, and I'm definitely excited to meet you guys, I've been a fan of jazzmando and the cafe for some time now.  Bummer, Lynn, I'll miss you but will look for the geetar, and catch up with you at the Symposium.  And no, Marcus, no mandocello, but they are unveiling the Eric Skye model OO guitar and Eric's asked me down to perform with him and hang out.  I'll see you there!
t

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Someone find JEff Cowherd and see what new emando items he's got going!
I can't be there this year.  :Frown: 

Enjoy!
Daniel

----------


## Spruce

> Well, I won't be there, but one of my guitars will!  The NAMM Museum of Making Music is putting on a display of independent luthiers work.  I think Rick Turner had a big hand in this.  Last count was 44 instruments on display.  If you are going, mine is a 12 fret 000 sunburst.  Take a photo and post it for me if you get the opportunity!


Here ya go, Lynn...

----------


## JEStanek

Fantastic looking guitar, Lynn.

Jamie

----------

